# Breed Stereotypes



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

A previous post have got me thinking......what are some breed stereotypes that you have heard? Curious to see what others have heard of, as there seems to be more and more that I have never heard of.....thanks


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Appaloosas-
Rat mane and tails
Stubborn
Stupid
Impossible to train
Must be riddin down for HOURS before riding


Lets just say its all a bunch of BS


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Arabians: Hard to handle and very spooky.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

All paints are crazy. All quarter horses are dead heads.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

All drafts are plodders...oh, wait. ;-) Just kidding!!! lol

I've heard that paints are dumber than dirt, TBs are all hot heads, arabs are flighty, QHs are the sanest horses you can get, and grades are worthless.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

All warmbloods are automatically amazing jumping/dressage/eventing/etc. horses.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Hey Hey now DRAFTY mine are not plodders they are ground pounders lol I heard them called big headed dumb blocks of horse poop lol Mule headed lol. 

I heard arabians called thin skinned and hot tempered 
TBs spooky air headed flighty bag of bones.
Appies attitudes
QH's peanut pushers
Standardbreds Jug Heads
Saddlebreds Foo Foo horses lol
Shetland ponies ****lands

Now before anyone goes chewing me out on these I DO NOT call them this. I call all horses the 3 in one garden tool though They cut grass till and fertilize lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *Hey Hey Hey now DRAFTY mine are not plodders they are ground pounders lol I heard them called big headed dumb blocks of horse poop lol Mule headed lol. *


Mine is half draft and he does what we call the "Draft Horse Plod" when he doesn't want to do something or when we're headed out on a trail ride. He walks as slow as physically possible while still moving forward and no amount of squeezing, prodding or even kicking can make him go faster. lol


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Couldnt agree more with ghostwind. You should see these cowboys at the jackpots i haul to talk about my app. But always at the end of the day they eat their words  And usually offer to buy him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well these are probably well known .
Throroughbreds-spycho(sp?), hard keepers, hot/high energy, unpredictable etc most of these are commonly known but only apply to a few individuals. It also is mostly due to there feed whilst on the track that causes this. 

Warmblood - the one thing I have constantly heard is dumbblood which is far from the truth from the one I kow he is extremely smart. 

I can't think of anymore at the moment though.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive heard of the TB's being hot blooded, same with the Arabs....never heard the Paint one though, I think IVe heard of quite a few people telling me that Paint's are mean and nasty though, have heard of the Appy ones countless of times....same with the Drafts though!

Thanks for all of these!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the appy one is most common ****. Mine is super stubborn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Everyone knows that Thoroughbreds are psychotic hard keepers that have terrible feet and go lame all the time. :wink:


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Arabs - Stupid, spooky, hotblooded, fast... all the commons 
Apps - Rat tails, stubborn, slow. 
Warmbloods - the only horse that can jump
QHs - dead broke from birth.
TBs - thinskinned, hard kept (I actually think those have some truth,) spindly, hot
Drafts - er... loafy. 
Curlies - Ive heard people call them poodle ponies xp


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thoroughbreds hot headed and tempermental can be but I have ridden one 
and was quiet 
Arab's flighty and nervous. not the ones I rode


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

are there any stereotypes about morgans?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Morgans are slow


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

For me as a Standardbred owner, I have heard a great deal of stereotypes!

- All have big ugly heads and long dis-proportioned bodies.
- All pace under saddle and can't trot properly - even "trotters"
- Impossible to canter
- Not good for riding at all
- Can't jump
- Only good for racing
- Poor man's Thoroughbred (ironic given the need to differentiate each breed by horse people, but they do go cheaply here in NZ.)

Obviously fellow SB owners will disagree with a lot above. All breeds have their limitations just in different ways! Though I have to admit they are commonly becoming associated with the words "versatile" "good tempered" and "easy to train" of late... which is nice in amongst the other stereotypes.

I've owned several Standardbreds from 14.2hh to 16.1hh, all had different shapes and sizes and I have been asked without seeing their brands if they're different breeds, but I'm quick to proudly say no and say they're a Standardbred 

This thread is really interesting, will be checking it a few times I think!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Arabs/TB's are spooky, hotheaded, and only for VERY experienced riders.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Latvian Warmbloods, draft type - ok, this is a local thing, but this breed is the most popular around here, however, there is a type of riders who whine all the time how other breeds, especially, other European Warmblood breeds, are waaaay cooler and more suitable for sport, thus LWdt and Latvian Harness horses are said to be dull, slow, without any energy, stubborn, suitable just for plowing and hobby riding, blocky and big headed.

What a load of BC!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm still scratching my head over dumb blood all the warm bloods I've felt with have been highly intelligent almost too much so! 

Interesting one I heard from the farrier greys are dangerous or at least more likely to be so!

One stereotype I'd like to get out more is that qhs can make great ametur sport horses! Gotta love those bums!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Mustang - Wild crazy horses that are hard to train and not always to friendly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, there is a stereotype and there is a statistics. For example, many arabs are very sensitive horses. And TBs make awesome eventing horses. When I say "many" it doesn't mean "all", of course, but that there is a good probability the one you get will be the one in category. So is it stereotype or not in this case?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I hear the gaited horse stereotypes constantly.
They're boring
They're just for old people
All they can do is go like a bat out of hell down the trails
Can't canter or run

TOTALLY untrue.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

QHs - dumb, simple-minded pencil pushers
OTTBs - crazy, unrideable, spooks
Arabs - insane, too fine-boned to ride, spooky, nervous, unsafe for anyone other than a professional
Drafts - plodders, dopey, only good for pulling things

Can't think of any more at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This isn't just one bred, but have to throw it out there. When it comes to ponies, the smaller they are, the more unruly they are.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't believe in stereotypes, and I think stereotyping is discriminatory.

I met a Quarterhorse in 1957 that wasn't stupid. He certainly wasn't smart, but he wasn't stupid. He did fall asleep on a trailride once and walked into a tree, but it was a long ride and he was really tired...

I knew a guy in 1972 that had an Appy named Domino that didn't have Appytude. You could actually put him into a canter without him stomping his feet and looking back at you like you were some kind of evil sadist...

I never actually saw the horse, so can't swear to it, but in 1961 I heard there was a Shetland somewhere in Oklahoma, or maybe it was Kansas - can't remember for sure, that didn't bite...

My cousin Buttman, or Butt as we call him, has an Arab that has a permanent sore mouth from being abused with a Tom Thumb as a youngster. It hurts him to smile, so believe it or not he is an Arab that doesn't laugh at you when he pulls one of his ornery pranks...

So, see there are always exceptions...


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

I have heard if you want a good ol' non spooky kid safe trail horse get a QH
Gaited=high strung=spooky
All TBs have bad feet, are cold in the winter 
OTTB only know one gear, to run
all ponies have thick hides and do what they want
All draft horses have great temperments
Arabs are flighty and undependable
only warmbloods are good for dressage
Grades are only good for trail riding barns


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

DRAFTY I have a gelding that is like that. No matter how much you apply your legs he aint going out of 1st gear I get more a workout then he does. lol.


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an Arab...she is strong, sane and loyal. Except when she's in season, then she gets the week off to make eyes at the boys, lol!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> Morgans are slow


For real? I have them stereotyped as speedy little devils! xD


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

All TB's are nuts, have crappy feet and are hard keepers...headdesk.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

My Morgan certainly isn't slow (I wish he was lol) . He is also very sensitive and nervous.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Haven't heard anything about Georgian Grandes... but the Saddlebred part I've heard as high strung and in Lyric's case her Diva comes out in fine form lol.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Keep in mind "morgans are slow" is coming from a select few who think god only put one type of horse on the planet that can run a barrel pattern.


----------

